# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  podnosząca sie powieka oka

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam kikla tygodni temu odbyłam wizytę okulistyczną i wyni wykazał -0,5 na prawe oko i - 0,75 na lewe oko.Ogólnie zaczęłam mrugać powiekami i mróżyć oczy.Wykiłam okulary i jest lepiej jednak w międzyczasie zauważyłam że w leym oku powieka jest wyżej i bardziej odsłania oko niż prawe oko.Są dni że wydaje mi się ze szczelina jest mniejsza a czasem znów coraz większa.Zaczełam też leczenie nadczyności tarczycy ( wynik FT4 - jest jednak już w normie za miesiąc mam powtórzyć wyniki czy wszystko jest ok).Mó endokrynolog mówi ze przyczyna moze być w słabych włokach i potrzebne byłoby USG oka.Leczenie zas to silne hormaony po których bardzo się tyje.Bardzo proszę kogos o poradę co zrobić, jak zacząć to leczyć bo nie mogę już na siebie patrzeć.Mam wrażenie ze teraz każdy patrzy tylko na moje inne oko.Proszę o radę i pomoc.dziekuje

----------

